
AMD splits out its graphics chips into the Radeon Technology Group - kungfudoi
http://fortune.com/2015/09/09/amd-graphics-chip-split/
======
victorhugo31337
Not good for AMD :-/ It's sad, AMD once gave Intel a run for their money with
x86_64.

